# CPC Exam



## Dancing Coder (Jun 17, 2008)

I am taking the CPC exam 06/28/08 does anyone have a practice test they could share-thanks


----------



## veggiecow (Jun 18, 2008)

*free online coding quizzes*

Here is a link to several online coding quizzes. Once complete, it shows how well you did, etc. Hope this helps.
http://www.ritecode.com/quizzes/quiz.html


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Luck wth the CPC exam on 6/28. if type in google search you should find some. they probably woudn't help any though. If you know your books you'll be good to go. 

And if your in the ENT field keep in touch. I have been coding ENT for 5 years.

Again good luck


----------



## dmaec (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with Candice, if you know your books, you'll be fine.  I'd add, that my study guide for the CPC had a mock test in the back.  It allowed me to take the complete test, time wise and all!  I just made sure I was the only one home, shut off the phone, and timed myself.  You have to know the books to find the answers.  Wear comfy clothes too!


----------



## SRothgeb (Jun 22, 2008)

I took mine yesterday.  It took me all of the 5 1/2 hours to answer all the questions.

My suggestion is go through and answer the single code ones and the anatomy and terminology ones first.  Then go back and answer the ones that have a lot of reading and 5 or 6 codes.

I felt I was moving too slow.  I hope I passed.  I answered to the best of my ability.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Oct 29, 2008)

Please refer to the multiple postings regarding the passing around of these exams and the breaking of copyright laws.


----------

